# Tax adjusted dividend yield vs. dividend yield



## chris213 (13 May 2022)

in comsec when you check a stock it says 10% div yield and 5% tax ajusted dividend yield. end of the day do i get paid 10% as dividend or 5% as dividend


----------



## KevinBB (13 May 2022)

The best way to determine the dividend you are to receive in your bank account is to look at the official dividend announcement. If you can't find the announcement, then look a bit further down the dividend page, and you will see Dividend Amount and also the percentage of the dividend that is franked.

I suspect that Commsec calculates its tax adjusted dividend yield as many other data providers do, and that is the dividend yield that a person on the top marginal tax rate would receive after paying tax. It can be calculated by:
(Dividend Yield + Franking Component) - Tax at highest marginal rate

KH


----------

